# Putting condom on backwards???



## HeatherRD (Oct 22, 2007)

We are going to TTC later this year, but not yet. However, I have stopped using homonal birth control, and we are only using condoms. It had been a long time since we used condoms, and DH started to put the condom on backwards, realized it was the wrong way, and turned it around and put it on the right way. This happened 2-3 times. Is it possible to get pregnant this way?


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

anythings possible, but I would venture to say not likely, especially if you are charting and it's not fertile time.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

possible, yes; probable, no.


----------



## twilight girl (Mar 7, 2002)

Depends .... at what point did he realize it was on "backwards" (and I assume you mean inside out).


----------



## HeatherRD (Oct 22, 2007)

I haven't started charting yet, and I have extremely irregular cycles. My first cycle after stopping hormonal birth control was 44 days, and my current cycle is on day 59. So really, I have no idea if I was fertile at that time or not.

He realized it was on backwards right away. You can't roll it down if it's not on correctly. So, he starts to put it on the tip, realizes it's not on the right way, and turns it around.

I haven't been feeling well lately, but I kind of think that I'm just stressed out and having some withdrawel from my Paxil. I'm weaning off of it, since supposedly it can cause birth defects, and we're planning to TTC soon.


----------



## HeatherRD (Oct 22, 2007)

Ok, day 62 of my cycle. Not that unusual (for me), but still, should I test? I don't think I'm preg but it sure would be nice to know for sure! What would you do?

Also, this is TMI, but I've been having a slight stomach ache with 1-2 loose stools (not diarrhea) in the morning for the past few days. Has anyone ever had that while they're pregnant? I don't know what the cause is.


----------



## twilight girl (Mar 7, 2002)

Nothing to lose by testing. At least you'll know that way. Do you chart? Do you know when you ovulated?

GL!


----------



## HeatherRD (Oct 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twilight girl* 
Nothing to lose by testing. At least you'll know that way. Do you chart? Do you know when you ovulated?

GL!

see previous post for the answer (in short, no)

I think I will test today.


----------



## twilight girl (Mar 7, 2002)

Well?


----------



## ashesofyou (Apr 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HeatherRD* 
see previous post for the answer (in short, no)

I think I will test today.

I would test again 14-20 days after the last time you DTD that you think could have resulted in conception.


----------



## akaisha (Apr 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HeatherRD* 
He realized it was on backwards right away. You can't roll it down if it's not on correctly. So, he starts to put it on the tip, realizes it's not on the right way, and turns it around.

i was gunna ask how he managed to roll it down if it was on backwards. that's happened to us a couple of times, easy mistake to make, especially if the lights happen to be off. i really can't see how you could get pregnant if this happened, unless he had some pre-you know what and it got on the tip of the condom which he then turned around and went inside you. chances of that...pretty slim to none, i'd say don't worry, unless that is you DTD unprotected at any time.


----------



## HeatherRD (Oct 22, 2007)

The test was negative. I figured it would be. But I still always wonder, even though my cycles are so irregular.

But still no AF... That can't be good. I really need to start charting.


----------



## 98741 (May 17, 2006)

long cycles are not uncommon when comming off BC especially if you tend to have irregular cycles anyway. I do recommend charting to help you know what's going on but I wouldn't get too worried yet. I hope it gets straightened out soon.


----------



## ashesofyou (Apr 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HeatherRD* 
The test was negative. I figured it would be. But I still always wonder, even though my cycles are so irregular.

But still no AF... That can't be good. I really need to start charting.

It's difficult to chart with such long cycles, but it is interesting to see what is going on, even in it's a wonky anovulatory, what I call "wanna-be-cycle". I see you are ttc soon, so it's a good idea to start charting now, if you haven't done so already, read taking charge of your fertility, and learn how to observe cervical fluid and position as well.

I'm spotting today myself, and if things continue it would be my first AF since January. If she decides to show her face, I'll send af vibes your way when I'm good and sick of her! lol!


----------



## HeatherRD (Oct 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ashesofyou* 
I'll send af vibes your way when I'm good and sick of her! lol!









Thanks!


----------

